# Nigeria



## adonist_forever (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am relocating to Nigeria, not by choice! Can anyone suggest me some good expat hang outs in Lagos? Any info which can help me is appreciated... Thnx


----------



## BenR (Jun 30, 2008)

adonist_forever said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am relocating to Nigeria, not by choice! Can anyone suggest me some good expat hang outs in Lagos? Any info which can help me is appreciated... Thnx


Oh dear, nobody wants to reply! Nigeria can be great if you approach it with the right frame of mind. Drop me an email at: reedy at orchardhouse dot fsworld dot co dot uk and I'll give you some info and contacts.


----------



## GALLUS (Jan 22, 2009)

HI adonist

There is a Yahoo Groups on Lagos and one for Abuja. Abuja expats or somethings ...
There are a number of blogs on Lagos life with ample ressources and a good search engine would help.

Life in Nigeria can be hell for one that is not carefull/prepared enough, but all expats I have met are dreaming to go back. You need to know someone there to tell you and guide you. 


Contact me if need be

Gallus


----------



## adonist_forever (Jan 5, 2009)

*Lagos*

Hi Gallas,

Thnx for ur reply, can u pls suggest how to find a good house in Lagos? Also, what are the places to meet good people?



GALLUS said:


> HI adonist
> 
> There is a Yahoo Groups on Lagos and one for Abuja. Abuja expats or somethings ...
> There are a number of blogs on Lagos life with ample ressources and a good search engine would help.
> ...


----------



## GALLUS (Jan 22, 2009)

*housing*

For housing, the main real estate Agency is Jide Taiwo, quite good and quite expensive. They are many others.
You must live close to where you work. Because aof traffic jams, especially on Victoria Island and Lekki Peninsula. Please check a map, you'll understand. Between the 2 main Island, tehy are only 2 bridges, and beween main Island and continent only 3. During rush hours it is chaos, and rush ahours are permanent. Over 12 millions people live there.

Alternatively, you can also roam around and ask people if thay know a flat, a house or a condo to rent. Gatemen/security are the right people to ask to.

For social life, if you are looking for expats, you can join a club (tennis, golf, squash, gymm, cricket) but this is alos vallid if you want to meet locals. I would go for second option. After all you left your country to make new friends....

For social life, tehy are various blogs on Lagos life and a good search engine would do fiine..

Good luck

Gallus, not Gallas nor Gillas


----------



## adonist_forever (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha...ha, sorry for mis-spelling the name Gallus. Many thnx for the info. Would u also know the places to meet 'beautiful' expats in particular?




GALLUS said:


> For housing, the main real estate Agency is Jide Taiwo, quite good and quite expensive. They are many others.
> You must live close to where you work. Because aof traffic jams, especially on Victoria Island and Lekki Peninsula. Please check a map, you'll understand. Between the 2 main Island, tehy are only 2 bridges, and beween main Island and continent only 3. During rush hours it is chaos, and rush ahours are permanent. Over 12 millions people live there.
> 
> Alternatively, you can also roam around and ask people if thay know a flat, a house or a condo to rent. Gatemen/security are the right people to ask to.
> ...


----------



## GALLUS (Jan 22, 2009)

*Beautiful ones*

Are included in the list of lcubs and social place, or alternatively Team Rooms or beauty salons. I guess you'd rather for the Tennis club .... I forgot Yachting, Polo, Fishing, and some others...

Good Luck


Gyllos


----------



## GALLUS (Jan 22, 2009)

*Blog*

CHECK THIS

LagosLive - Everyday life in Lagos

Grollas


----------



## Omar Gardens (Jun 15, 2011)

There are many expats living in Lagos Nigeria. Their hangouts are Pats Bar on Ajose Adeogun Street, V.I.
It's a close- knit community and I guess it's easy to find your way around by word of mouth.
Anyhow, when you do come, if you need garden/ pool services or potted plants, contact Omar Gardens. Google us and you'll find our details.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Why reply to such an old posting? Does the OP still require advice?


----------

